# Amenotejikara vs Hiraishin: Which Jutsu Has Superior Teleporation?



## RedChidori (Dec 23, 2014)

The title says it all   .



*VS*



*In general, which Jutsu is faster in comparison to the other? What do y'all think ? Tell me.* *-RedChidori*


----------



## Zef (Dec 23, 2014)

All I'll say is this:

Senjutsu Minato used Hirashin, and had his arm cut off by Madara.

Sasuke blitzed Madara(The one that absorbed the God Tree) twice with Amenotejikara.

Just Sayin


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Dec 23, 2014)

I think the superior teleportation technique obviously goes to the one that comes from the Rinnegan. At a stretch, you could possibly argue that hiraishin has a superior range, but even that's a bit ambiguous considering we've never seen Sasuke's upper limit ever since he transcended it towards the end of the Kaguya fight.


----------



## Blu-ray (Dec 23, 2014)

I don't wanna remember that shit.

Amenotejikara has no prep unlike Hiraishin which requires the placement of markers through either physical contact or placing a marked object, and it doesn't require contact to teleport a target like Hiraishin does. Since it doesn't have markers, it doesn't telegraph either so you can't just guess where the user is gonna show up, which is possible with Hiraishin to a degree.

Hiraishin on the other hand doesn't have a range or time limit, making it perfect for both escape and teleporting attacks away. 

I'd say Amenotejikara is superior when it comes to launching an offense and direct combat in general due to no setup being required and no need to come in contact with a target to move them, whereas Hiraishin is better when it comes to defense and support.


----------



## Ashi (Dec 23, 2014)

Zef said:


> All I'll say is this:
> 
> Senjutsu Minato used Hirashin, and had his arm cut off by Madara.
> 
> ...



Sucks that after getting his second eye back Madara could react t Sasuke quite effortlessly


----------



## Blu-ray (Dec 23, 2014)

TensaXZangetsu said:


> Sucks that after getting his second eye back Madara could react t Sasuke quite effortlessly



Sasuke never used it on Madara when he got his second eye back.


----------



## RaSenkoChoRinbukoSanshiki (Dec 23, 2014)

Why we comparing a Rikudo Rinnegan technique to a regular space time ninjutsu.

Even Kamui is stated superior to FTG

But it's about the user who wields the technique. FTG triumphed over Kamui, because the ftg user was superior. 

Meanwhile Sasuke chalked up on Rikudo chakra was way more effective against Juudara than an FTG user using Sage chakra. Rikudo mode > sage mode.


----------



## JuicyG (Dec 23, 2014)

Sasuke's teleportation is derived from Riduko chakra. So if you want to picture how amazing Hirashin would be if Minato gained Riduko chakra himself, I'll just leave that up to the reader to imagine how powerful Hirashin would become....


On another note, Sasukes Amenotejikara has a cool down correct ?


----------



## RedChidori (Dec 23, 2014)

JuicyG said:


> Sasuke's teleportation is derived from Riduko chakra. So if you want to picture how amazing Hirashin would be if Minato gained Riduko chakra himself, I'll just leave that up to the reader to imagine how powerful Hirashin would become....
> 
> 
> *On another note, Sasukes Amenotejikara has a cool down correct ?*



Yeah it cools down after extensive use.


----------



## Arles Celes (Dec 23, 2014)

Apples VS Oranges I think.

Amenotejikara is better for close-mid range combat as it is faster(given that Madara couldn't react while he could to Hirashin) and does not require tags. It can also teleport not just the user but even the target getting off guard even Kaguya forcing her to use the Ice Dimension to not get sealed. That said it wouldn't be able to save fodders from being bijudama nuked as it couldn't most likely teleport so many people nor most likely it cannot teleport a bijuudama so far away that it won't kill them. Hirashin also lets one teleport forever to a marked person and teleport over greater distances.

IMO Hirashin may be better for support while Amenotejikara is more useful against powerful opponents.




JuicyG said:


> Sasuke's teleportation is derived from Riduko chakra. So if you want to picture how amazing Hirashin would be if Minato gained Riduko chakra himself, I'll just leave that up to the reader to imagine how powerful Hirashin would become....
> 
> 
> On another note, Sasukes Amenotejikara has a cool down correct ?



Wouldn't Hirashin with Six Path chakra be pretty much the same except letting him teleport away more bijuudamas or bigger targets? Its not like its teleporting distance is limited and I doubt it can teleport without tags even then as it would be a completely different jutsu if it did that.

And Sasuke's jutsu cool down is unknown. There is also the factor that he was inexperienced with it at that time and Kurama even said that by the end he still couldn't use it at full effectiveness due to his eye being new.


----------



## Ghost (Dec 23, 2014)

JuicyG said:


> Sasuke's teleportation is derived from Riduko chakra. So if you want to picture how amazing Hirashin would be if Minato gained Riduko chakra himself, I'll just leave that up to the reader to imagine how powerful Hirashin would become....



Great fanfic. Hiraishin wouldn't improve at all.


----------



## DaVizWiz (Dec 23, 2014)

FTG is superior, no range, no cool down, clones can use it, can teleport any amount of objects at a single time (alliance) can teleport something the size of a Juubidama, and can teleport people into their place. 

It's more versatile, which makes it a better technique.


----------



## Trojan (Dec 23, 2014)

FTG is better in my opinion. 

FTG:
1- It has no limitation in term of distance. 
2- It has no cooldown, you can use it as much as you want. 
3- it has several jutsus based on it, one of which the barrier that can deal with huge attacks like Juubi's TBB.
4- The seal never disappears, so it's not like if you have to put it over and over again. 

Amenotejikara:
1- it has a limitation in term of distance; 0-10m (short-mid range) 
2- It has a cooldown after each use. 
3- It require an object to switch (like Sakura's jaket, or Narudo's clone)  
4- IIRC it can only be offensive in a short range.

What happened with madara does not prove anything. Madara knows FTG for over 6 decades or so. On the other
hand he had no clue what Sasuke's jutsu is. Also, we saw how Black Zetsu easily countered it with the hair as well.

I honestly though believe that there was a retecon about Sasuke's jutsu since it was way too powerful at the beginning. 


edit:


> Amenotejikara:
> 
> A ninjutsu using the Rinnegan received from the Sage of Six Paths. With in a certain range, the jutsu user can switch himself with the location of a target object in an instant. If the user switches himself with other objects in close-range combat, the user can evade enemy attacks in an instant, and can also attack by switching himself with a kunai or other weapon.


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Dec 23, 2014)

These are to abilities that basically end up doing the same thing just got different pros and cons. Sasuke's requires no set up and doesn't need a chakra link through contact, FTG can be used on more targets and has better range.

If i wanted to no diff one shot somebody i just started fighting i would want amenotejikara.

If i was fighting in a large scale battle with allies against multiple enemies i would want hiraishin.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Dec 23, 2014)

In battle, I'd pick Amenojikara. 

As others noted, Madara could react to Hiraishin but not Amenojikara.


----------



## Alucardemi (Dec 23, 2014)

VolatileSoul said:


> I'd say Amenotejikara is superior when it comes to launching an offense and direct combat in general due to no setup being required and no need to come in contact with a target to move them, whereas Hiraishin is better when it comes to defense and support.



There you go.

If you want offense, get Amenotejikara and start teleporting swords through people's heads. But you won't be able to consistently save fodder more than a few times.

You will be able to save that fodder with Hiraishin, though.

But whatever the case, KamuiGG is the best option


----------



## Gunstarvillain (Dec 23, 2014)

Feel like calling a spade a spade and saying sasuke's "room" is the superior jutsu never mind that is still incomplete.


----------



## Shinobi no Kami (Dec 24, 2014)

both techniques are instant. there is no difference in speed. sasuke makes better use of such a technique because his combat speed is superior to minatos due to the choku tomoe.

amenotejikara is better imo since it doesnt need as much set up as FTG and is blatantly superior for close range combat given there are objects such as rocks in the area for the user to swap with.


----------



## Hachibi (Dec 24, 2014)

One is boosted by Rikudo chakra while the other isn't.

Not to mention that we don't know what a mastered Amenotejikara can do that its unmastered version (Juudara,Kaguya,Naruto-fight) can't do.


----------



## Source (Dec 24, 2014)

> As others noted, Madara could react to Hiraishin but not Amenojikara.



Which two instances are you comparing, exactly?


----------



## KeyofMiracles (Dec 24, 2014)

Speed is no different. Sasuke's body speed>Minato's body speed. That's why Madara was blitzed while Minato failed to blitz that same Madara. As other's have noted. Amenotejikara is better for offense, while Hiraishin is better for support and defense.


----------



## Bonly (Dec 24, 2014)

Overall wise I'd say Hiraishin is the better of the two due to it having  more uses


----------



## Ashi (Dec 24, 2014)

Raijin is better practically 

Amenowhatever is better offensively(With this one you would never lose a gun fight... Ever)


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Dec 27, 2014)

Source said:


> Which two instances are you comparing, exactly?



Sage Mode Minato tried to use Hiraishin to catch Madara off guard... he failed hard. Hiraishin no longer became a surprise attack option against Juubito when he prepared; he's less capable than Juubidara.

Sasuke casually caught Madara off guard every time Amenojikara was used. 


In battle, Amenojikara seems to be the better space-time jutsu. Overall application would probably have to be Hiraishin... but really when discussing things like this in the battledome, the main context is usefulness in battle. 
Amenojikara has Hiraishin beat there; to randomly bring foes into good attacking range, Hiraishin needs to have the user's chakra touching the target. Amenojikara lets that happen by the user's will.


----------



## Altair21 (Dec 27, 2014)

During battle it's easily Amenojikara. Can teleport without any prep or tags. Can teleport other people or objects without any physical contact or their chakra touching said person or object.

Overall usefulness would probably go to Hiraishin since it has no range limit.


----------



## JuicyG (Dec 27, 2014)

Saikyou said:


> Great fanfic. Hiraishin wouldn't improve at all.



Don't see why it wouldn't, everything else seems to improve drastically when infused with Riduko chakra.


----------



## Euraj (Dec 27, 2014)

JuicyG said:


> Don't see why it wouldn't, everything else seems to improve drastically when infused with Riduko chakra.


How exactly would the jutsu change? It's not like an offensive technique whose damage potential can increase by pumping more chakra into it. Even if Minato had Kaguya's chakra, the jutsu would still be "touch something and teleport to it later." If Minato had Sasuke's jutsu, he still would have had his arm chopped off. The difference in how effective Sasuke's jutsu was is largely based on the fact that he somehow had his speed octupled.


----------



## wooly Eullerex (Dec 27, 2014)

clearly the jutsu w/ more syllables & letters is superior.


----------



## RedChidori (Dec 27, 2014)

walpurgis Burgoo said:


> clearly the jutsu w/ more syllables & letters is superior.



LOL  .


----------



## ARGUS (Dec 28, 2014)

it all depends on who is using the jutsu, 
iif konohamaru uses amenotejikara and Juubito uses FTG, then its clear that FTG would emerge victorious, 

if both of the users have the same reactions and reflexes, then amenotejikara would win in a combat, 

however, teleportation wise, FTG is still superior due to having no cool downs or range problems


----------

